# Gốc của các bệnh TAI MŨI HỌNG là viêm tai chỗ, chỉ cần vệ sinh sạch là bệnh cũng có thể tự khỏi



## Ovixbaby (28/9/20)

OVIX CÓ GÌ MÀ TỰ KHỎI KHỒNG CẦN ĐẾN KHÁNG SINH
PHÂN TÍCH SẢN PHẨM TRẢ LỜI CÂU HỎI CỦA CÁC MẸ
” OVIX là thuốc dân gian hay tân dược vậy ạ?”
1/ Sản phẩm KHÔNG PHẢI LÀ THUỐC. Đây là sản phẩm để vệ sinh tai mũi họng.

2/ Gốc của các bệnh TAI MŨI HỌNG là viêm tai chỗ, chỉ cần vệ sinh sạch là bệnh cũng có thể tự khỏi.





Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng Ovix

3/ Về thành phần có 2 hoạt chất chính:

 THẤT DIỆP NHẤT CHI HOA ( bảy lá 1 hoa):
Đây là 1 cây mọc ở độ cao trên 1500m so với mặt nước biển, được xếp vào nhóm thảo dược quý hiếm. Có đặc tính chống viêm & kháng sinh thuộc nhóm MẠNH NHẤT TRONG THẢO DƯỢC, bằng chứng:

– Người đi rừng thường mang theo 1 mẩu như ngón tay cái, bị rắn cắn là nhai nuốt nước, còn bã thì đắp vào vết rắn cắn, lọc độc sẽ được hút ra.
– Mụn mủ, viêm ngoài da: giã đắp vào mụn mủ, tiêu viêm cực nhanh.
– Tiêu diệt tế bào ung thư: đặc biệt tốt cho ung thư vòm họng, phổi.

Còn tác dụng với TAI MŨI HỌNG: đây là ” phát minh” của tôi và đang được tôi viết đề tài xin bảo hộ độc quyền sáng chế.

Với tư duy, TAI MŨI HỌNG là các viêm tại chỗ, cần tìm THẢO Dược có khả năng trị viêm tai chỗ mạnh, thì sẽ mang lại hiệu quả tốt. Tôi đã thử nghiệm cây này trên chính con gái mình đầu tiên và mang lại hiệu quả, từ đó tôi nhân rộng ra.






ovix baby dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, chữa viêm tai, viêm mũi, viêm va
 NANO BẠC:
Từ hàng nghìn năm trước, Nano bạc đã được ứng dụng trong chăm sóc sức khỏe, ngừa nhiễm vi khuẩn, virus cho người mang theo bạc, để làm lành vết thương, trừ tà ma…
Ngày nay, khoa học phát triển, BẠC được bào chế dưới dạng NANO cho hiệu quả cao:
1. hoạt lực manh, diệt mọi vi khuẩn, virus, nấm ( ưu điểm hơn kháng sinh: kháng sinh chỉ diệt vi khuẩn).
2. Kích thích tái tạo tổn thương niêm mạc.

Chính nhờ ưu điểm này, Nano bạc đã được ứng dụng trong mọi chế phẩm chăm sóc sức khỏe: nhỏ tai, súc miệng, nhỏ mũi, kem vẩy nến, trị vét thương….

Trong cơ thể người, luôn có 1 lượng bạc nhất định, đây là yếu tố tham gia quyết định khả năng miễn dịch của cơ thể. Người có hàm lượng nano bạc cao thường có đề kháng tốt hơn người có hàm lượng nano bạc thấp. Ở mỹ, còn có rất nhiều bà mẹ mua máy tạo nano bạc, và uống nano bạc hàm lượng thấp hàng ngầy để tăng sức đề kháng trong giai đoạn mang bầu => độ an toàn của NANO BẠC là rất cao. Với hàm lượng 30-50ppm mỗi ngày đưa vào cơ thể, nếu dùng liên tục thì đến 80 năm mới đủ liều có thể gây độc cho cơ thể ( đấy là chưa tính đến sự đào thải của cơ thể với nano bạc hàng ngày).

——————-
Ứng dụng 2 thành phần chính trên vào trong các sản phẩm TAI MŨI HỌNG tôi nhận thấy:
1. Các tổn thương viêm tại mũi họng đều đáp ứng tốt, mang lại hiệu quả cao.
2. Theo dõi các trẻ nhỏ sau 2 năm sử dụng, đều có sức đề kháng tốt. KO cần dùng đến kháng sinh.
3. Sử dụng đơn giản.
Đọc ngay đánh giá từ người dùng về Ovix
Hotline: 0348966862

Đăng ký đại lý gọi: 0348966862


----------

